# Cleaning the van (By Others)



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi.

Since I have become knackered I can't clean the van, S0... Anybody know anybody in the Wakefield or Hull areas that can give the outside a good bottoming... It will need T Cutting or similar all round after washing, then a good polish.... 

It is a big tag axel Hymer so plenty to go at. I might have to sell it as I might be struggling with the 4,5 ton section on my driving licence and have to revert to a normal car licence and a smaller van, so I want the van to look smart!...:wink2:

ray.


----------



## Bobmarley3 (Oct 12, 2011)

Would it be worth going the whole hog and getting tourershine in to do the job? I know other members on here have used them. MrsBob


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

At their prices I would expect miracles.I have a local dealer who will clean and polish the van for a lot less than that.Then again mine is not in a bad state.

cabby


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

rayrecrok said:


> Hi.
> 
> Since I have become knackered I can't clean the van, S0... Anybody know anybody in the Wakefield or Hull areas that can give the outside a good bottoming... It will need T Cutting or similar all round after washing, then a good polish....
> 
> ...


Maybe wait until you have to sell Ray, then it's be fresh and clean, it'll not suffer much in the meantime though.

I thought we had a van valeter on the forum anyway, or did we lose him too


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Mine is going to stay dirty until I can climb a ladder also be able to use a brush that needs two arms :frown2:


tony


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Tourershine looks like an interesting proposition as they are a family firm rather than a franchise, BUT they quote up to £350 for the full restoration service - obviously less for reduced service.....

I suppose if the MH was going to be advertised to be sold it might make the price slightly higher, but I wonder whether you would be likely to recoup that sort of cost.....

The vast majority of purchasers would surely look at it and say "yes this has been cared for - it looks OK" if it had been recently washed overall, even without the application of polish to the surfaces......

Has anybody used them and found that the price they could attract is that much higher?

Dave


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

We run the big trailer into a hand car wash up the road in Finedon, they wash the whole thing, roof as well for £30.

No polishing, but it gets the winter algae off the outsides.

Peter


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

listerdiesel said:


> We run the big trailer into a hand car wash up the road in Finedon, they wash the whole thing, roof as well for £30.
> 
> No polishing, but it gets the winter algae off the outsides.
> 
> Peter


Do they just use cloths Peter, or do they use pressure sprays?


----------

